# There Is Something Seriously Wrong With This World When...



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Justin Bieber's 'Boyfriend' is currently at the No#1 spot on Youtube's Top 100 list with 43 million views. Gotye's 'Somebody that I used to know', an epically AWESOME song is at No#2 with 218 million views.

Feel free to post what you think is wrong with the world!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Somethings are messed up...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The World is the World -- what could possibly be "wrong" with it?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> The World is the World -- what could possibly be "wrong" with it?


People are still sanding slingshots beyond 220 grit ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Whats wrong with the world? Don't get me started.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I repeat there is nothing wrong with the World. It is as it should be. (Unless you think the World was made just for you.)

Also there is nothing wrong with sanding to 220+ . . . as long as it ain't supposed to be a common wooden slingshot, which is a tool. Just imaging an ax-handle maker who sanded his product to 1200 grit and coated it with (chippy) varnish or super glue . . . would you think there was something wrong with the world then? Or would you think there was something wrong with the tool maker?

Choosing exotic woods and materials and finishing them to as shiny and smooth a condition as you possibly can is something called "sculpture". It is not a practical art, but a fine art. Nothing wrong with that. Nothing wrong with the World. _Q.E.D. __







_


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The world wasn't made just for me ? Why wasn't I informed ?

_*quod erat demonstrandum*_


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

No, really, if the world wasn't made specifically for my entertainment, then why does it go away when I close my eyes?

Next you are going to tell me that it won't quit turning if I stop peddling?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The moment we honestly understand ourselves the world will appear to be right.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

kids unsupervised on youtube.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

... come to think of it , anyone who volunteers to get shot at by a paintball gun . check out the welts he gets .  








i cringed , its kinda horrifying to see . im scarred just watching it . btw- its extreme paintball injury and stupidity .


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

The airsoft video made me feel so sad and weird. I turned it off after 25 seconds.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

hrawk that song is not very good mate


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Imperial said:


> ... come to think of it , anyone who volunteers to get shot at by a paintball gun . check out the welts he gets .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho. Ly. ****... WTF is that??

There's extreme, then there's insanity, then there's that!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That paintball insanity. . . I can understand volunteering to take one shot, just out of morbid curiosity. Beyond that, it's just freaky!


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Something is wrong when the US GOVERNMENT takes away my incandescent light bulbs to save energy...but NASCAR is allowed to continue. I can't read with compact fluorescents because they hum and flicker. It gives me a headache. NASCAR also gives me a headache.

Something is wrong when my local greenies want me to conserve my rain water in NY State, but golf courses are OK in the Nevada desert. Rain collection systems are labor and time intensive. The results are barrels of non-potable, stagnant water I have to treat for algae and mosquitoes.

Something is wrong when my grocery store carries strawberries from Mexico because we shipped all ours to England. Mexico can't ship to England because they were never an English colony. We ship to England because we can overcharge them...then we import the same product from a foreign country because we can underpay them.

Something is wrong when my local rabbit producer can sell me a Chinese farmed rabbit for 1/2 the cost of raising it myself.

Something is wrong when solar panels cannot be made economically in the US, so those companies move to China for production. The US answer: add prohibitive tariffs to those foreign made panels so they are just a non-economical as making them here.

The list goes on.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

i hear what your sayin.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

"Good enough for me"


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, to start with...Daylight saving time! What fool thought that up?
Mandatory seat belt laws for adults....a bummer
Putting limits on fish, but its okay to keep fishing after you've caught your limit, but you have to throw them back, even though some probably will die. Go figure.
Having Marijuana illegal is wrong. I'd rather deal with someone high on grass than someone drunk on booze.
The list goes on, but this is getting me depressed just thinking about it. I think I'm going unpress myself.


----------

